# confused with Intel Desktop Board DP35DP



## iinfi (Nov 16, 2009)

hi all
i m bad at selecting hardware. so need help
planning to buy *www.intel.com/Products/Desktop/Motherboards/DP35DP/DP35DP-tools.htm
and 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz

Do i need to have an external graphics card for VGA display? i m not a gaming freak ... all i need is display 1280X800 ....
Does the board have support for linux OSs. CentOS and RHEL and SLES? i dont see drivers for linux.

can this support more than 8GB of RAM? 

i need this basically for RnD.  i am a systems integrator and i need test various cross platform stuff with CentOS and VMWare workstation before trying them on live servers.
thanks


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

Whats your overall budget...


----------



## iinfi (Nov 16, 2009)

asigh said:


> Whats your overall budget...


i added this line in the first post ... i m not a gaming freak ... all i need is display 1280X800 ....


budget:
below 20k ... i need the mobo, processor, 8GB of RAM, 500GB HDD
possible?

added
Intel® Desktop Board DP35DP
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
8GB of RAM, 500GB HDD


----------



## vickybat (Nov 17, 2009)

@ iinfi

hi mate

for your budget i think you should stick with the following

Amd Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5.3k
MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k
2*2 GB DDR3 RAM @5K(you can upgrade later
seagate 7200.12 500gb @2.4k
corsair cx400@3.4k
any cabby of your choice

The reason for opting amd because it offers more vfm at a low price.The q6600 is an old 65nm processor  and there's no reason for buying it.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 17, 2009)

iinfi said:


> i added this line in the first post ... i m not a gaming freak ... all i need is display 1280X800 ....
> 
> 
> budget:
> ...


Hey iinfi DP35DP doesn't have onboard display,it needs a dedicated graphics card for display,I've been using it for an year now and its quite good,but look at other options why Q6600?? isn't that old,Q8400 sounds better na


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2009)

iinfi said:


> i added this line in the first post ... i m not a gaming freak ... all i need is display 1280X800 ....
> 
> 
> budget:
> ...



Its a P35 chipset board,that means no IGP..

And as of now, getting 8GB DDR2 is useless. B'coz

1. Its over-priced
2. Newer DDR3 hit the shelves and were much more VFM than DDR2
3. No application utilizes that much of RAM, AFAIK

Do you have a gfx card? If not, then go for what vickybat suggests, or else(Assuming that you already have a gfx card)

Core i5 750 @ 10 k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.6 k
2x2GB DDR3 @ 5.5k
500GB @ 2.4k

Worth for the extra bucks, and 4GB is more than enough for applications as of now, if you wish add a couple of 2GB RAM's later.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 17, 2009)

hi all thanks for your input ... 

i need to run VMs in VMWare Workstation, with base as centos 64 bit. will surely need 8GB of RAM. i need VT support in the mobo and processor. sorry didnt mention this in the earlier posts... 
i will be running winXP 32bit and centos 64 bit as dual boot ... 
thanks again ..


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

vickybat said:


> @ iinfi
> 
> hi mate
> 
> ...


Looking at your budget, get this config, merely replace the PSU with Gigabyte 460W Superb @ 2.2k, which should be enough provided you don't add a powerful GPU.
My take on the same config :
Amd Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5.3k
MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k
2*2 GB DDR3 RAM @5K  --- RAM prices are around 2k for 2GB whether DDR2 or DDR3, so get 8GB of DDR3 ram as it will provide higher frequency and greater bandwidth. 
seagate 7200.12 500gb @2.4k --- You may even get 1TB for 4k if you can up your budget.

IMO this config should be great for your work, if not great, then it is certainly the best for your budget.



rajkumar_pb said:


> Core i5 750 @ 10 k
> Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.6 k
> 2x2GB DDR3 @ 5.5k
> 500GB @ 2.4k
> ...


Obviously this config is better, but you need not up your budget, when the Athlon II X4 620 is available for your purpose. It beats the Q6600 and at 5.5k is a great processor for the price. i5 is not worth the premium for your purpose when you can just as well work well with the Athlon II X4. As rajkumar said, you will need a discrete GPU with the i5 as P55 chipset has no onboard gfx.

All in all, my vote goes to AMD for the given needs and budget.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks a  million for your help all of u
does the following make sense? does AMD Athlon X4 620 support VT? for CentOS and installing 64-bit guests in VMWare workstation 7.

i found the following prices in *www.theitwares.com
AMD Athlon X4 620  	5500
MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k  (price not found)
Corsair  DDR 3 	(2 X 2GB DDR3 1333MhZ) 	6050
Seagate Sata 2 500 GB (16 MB Buffer) 7200.12 RPM  2475
cabinet 1700

will check vashi n lamington rd prices


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2009)

^^
Prices in itwares were not updated regularly. You can get it lower in market, so just go and enquire.....

*products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUD...2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=

Cant find any details about VT...


----------



## iinfi (Nov 17, 2009)

ok mate thanks for your help..

i cud not find a link like the one which you have posted ...
it says ... 
Virtualization	Yes
so VT support is there.


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

All AMD processors support virtualisation. Its Intel where you have to be careful.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2009)

iinfi said:


> ok mate thanks for your help..
> 
> i cud not find a link like the one which you have posted ...
> it says ...
> ...



Just read it swiftly....so didn't noticed that..   
Anyway go for AMD config...


----------



## iinfi (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks ...

my dealer suggested this config (785GM-E65 instead of E51)

   1.  Processor: AMD Athlon X4 620   
   2. Motherboard: MSI 785GM-E65     (Pricerocessor+mobo) Rs. 11950/-
   3. RAM: Transcend  DDR 3     (2 X 2GB DDR3 1333MhZ)  (Rs.3100X2=6200/-)
   4. HDD: Seagate Sata 2 500 GB (16 MB Buffer) 7200 RPM Rs.3750/-
   5. Suitable Cabinet    Rs. 2200/-

price is inflated i know, but is the config ok ... 
i mite goto lamington n buy .. but slightest problem i will have to run all the way from panvel to lamington rd.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

For a Navi Mumbai fellow,
Go here:
*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/

Over here you should be able to find two dealers very easily, one is Pheonix and the other is Buygamingstuff. Find them and ask for rates. Both are good dealers and should give you a great price. Your dealer is ripping you off bug time. If nothing, better get from Lammy as it is worth the amount you will end up saving. www.theitwares.com has shipping facility. They will ship to your home directly.

Besides,
MSI 785GM-E65
*www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodmbspec&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&cat3_no=&prod_no=1864
That board supports DDR3 1333MHz max.

MSI 785GM-E51
*www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodmbspec&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=&prod_no=1866
Supports DDR3 1600MHz too, so better future scalability.

Since you can up your budget a little, the best board is Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k. Google it please, very good board.


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 18, 2009)

AMD PHENOM II X2 550
ASUS M4N78PRO(The motherboard supports DDR2 only but DDR3 according to me really makes no difference for normal user)
WESTERN DIGITAL HDD 500GB (WD provides 5 year Warranty)
KINGSTON RAM 2*2 GB (3GB is only needed for 32bit systems) and kingston has Product Lifetime Warranty.

The above mentioned is a budget pack.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

^DDR3 is more future proof than DDR2 and DDR2 at the moment is way too overpriced. Hence DDR3 is the way to go.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 20, 2009)

hi krow ....
1. Processor: AMD Athlon X4 620 
2. Motherboard: MSI 785GM-E51

for the above will i have any issues while installing CentOS 64 bit? i mean driver issues for Network card etc?


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

iinfi said:


> hi krow ....
> 1. Processor: AMD Athlon X4 620
> 2. Motherboard: MSI 785GM-E51
> 
> for the above will i have any issues while installing CentOS 64 bit? i mean driver issues for Network card etc?


I don't see why it should have issues, but I have not used CentOS x64 ever. Its best to do a quick Google search with the specified terms. I can't help you with that bit man, sorry.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 20, 2009)

thank you for your help mate ... i will find that out ...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
btw .... 
*www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1866
MSI doesnt provide any linux drivers .... as is the case with most makers of desktop class machines ... ... there is an element of risk whn i buy this ... hmmm m confused


----------



## iinfi (Nov 29, 2009)

hi krow... i m finally planing to buy the following config

1. Processor: AMD Athlon X4 620
2. Motherboard: MSI 785GM-E65


			
				krow said:
			
		

> That board supports DDR3 1333MHz max.


well i can  live with that .. 
3. Zion DDR3 
4. Seagate 500GB

any final comments? i m planing to pay that fellow tomorrow ... sunday!! 
i m still confused abt linux support on the board n processor ... i cant find a place where someone has claimed centos 64-bit sits on this config


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

iinfi said:


> hi krow... i m finally planing to buy the following config
> 
> 1. Processor: AMD Athlon X4 620
> 2. Motherboard: MSI 785GM-E65
> ...


Well, the best you can do is try it on someone who has a similar config. Else, it is gonna be trial and error. Kingston DDR3 would be a better choice.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 23, 2009)

hi ... i was out of town for the last 3 weeks ....hence cud not buy or update you guys ..
this is the final price which my dealer is quoting ... lamington rd prices are 2k lesser...
Processor: AMD Athlon X4 620  & . Motherboard: MSI 785GM-E65 - Rs. 11,600/-
RAM: DDR 3 ( 2GB X 3 DDR3 1333MhZ) – Rs. 9000/-
HDD: Seagate 500GB Sata 2 7200 rpm (16MB Buffer) – Rs. 2850/-
Cabinet – Rs. 1550/-

final say plz .... i m buying tomorrow ... 
thanks for ur help...


----------



## Krow (Dec 24, 2009)

The prices are sky high. Better get from Lamington and have it shipped to your place. Else, config is good. Instead of MSI, look for Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H @ 5.5k.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 24, 2009)

i asked lamington ... total price comes 2k lesser than this quote ... lemme chk with someone else 
i m booking this config before this weekend ..
thanks a lot .

merry christmas


----------



## iinfi (Jan 3, 2010)

i got my box ... its working fine ... thanks for your help...


----------



## Krow (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats. Pics please!


----------

